# Do you remove your top knot daily?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I remove my babies top knot every evening at bedtime. I think it makes them more comfortable. [I wouldn't want to wear a pony tail 24/7]. I comb the girls out every morning and redo the top knot. I was wondering what everyone else does. So the question is;

Do you remove your babies top knot daily?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I take Ava's out every night because I use tiny elastic bands and I'm afraid of her breaking her hair...any more than it already is!!!!

For Abbey, I use small scrunchies - so I may leave it in for a few days. She never minds it.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I just recently started to put Aolani's hair in top knots, but I do take them out every night so that he can be more comfortable. I'm also trying to get him used to getting a top knot done so it helps that I do it every day.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I redo Cosy's topknot everyday, but I do leave it up at night otherwise she'd have it eaten by morning. :shocked:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I brush out each morning and put hair up...at night I remove the rubber band and bow....think it's more comfortable for her.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't, otherwise Gigi won't be able to see anything. Gigi's topknot is really long and silky. She will be eating her hair also her hair will go in her eyes and irretate them. Gigi only wears bows when we go out.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I brush out and replace daily. I never remove the bands, only bows.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I noticed in many photos that many maltese parents are using these teeny tiny rubber bands for their top knots. Can someone please tell me where I can purchase some? I'm currently using the smallest scrunchies I can find, but I like the look of those small itty bitty rubber bands. Thank you.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Trixie rarely wears a top knot. Maggie, on te other hand, does. I take it out ALMOST every night Then comb and re do it in the morning. When I adopted Trixie, I noticed a little indentation on the top of her head. It looks like she had a topknot that was kept in all the time. It must have pulled hair out because it looks like a little tiny bald spot. That is why I just don't keep her in one.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Johita @ Dec 20 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864976


> I noticed in many photos that many maltese parents are using these teeny tiny rubber bands for their top knots. Can someone please tell me where I can purchase some? I'm currently using the smallest scrunchies I can find, but I like the look of those small itty bitty rubber bands. Thank you.[/B]



I get rubber bands from Lainee Ltd. The website is www.laineeeltd.com. I do take topknots down every night, brush out, and either put back up with a rubber band or sometimes I braid it instead.

MaryH


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Johita @ Dec 20 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864976


> I noticed in many photos that many maltese parents are using these teeny tiny rubber bands for their top knots. Can someone please tell me where I can purchase some? I'm currently using the smallest scrunchies I can find, but I like the look of those small itty bitty rubber bands. Thank you.[/B]



Here is one site: http://www.dog-bows.com/


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 20 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864869


> I take Ava's out every night because I use tiny elastic bands and I'm afraid of her breaking her hair...any more than it already is!!!!
> 
> For Abbey, I use small scrunchies - so I may leave it in for a few days. She never minds it.[/B]


You can use a paper under the band to prevent breakage. http://www.dog-bows.com/ or Sally's.

Tina


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

No I do not take it out at night, for the same reason as Briana - it's long and it would irritate his eyes if left hanging in his face. 
I fix it every morning and some evenings depending on how messed up it is. But I use papers so it stays pretty secure and I usually just have to do it once a day.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I wasn't vigilant in taking Raine's top knot out every day and, alas, her hair has a lot of breakage so we're taking a little break from doing top knot.  I even wrapped her hair in paper first before using the elastic but the hair started to mat a little so they broke when I tried to brush it out after a couple of days. Napoleon's top knot on the other hand can go for 4-5 days without brushing out, his hair is so sturdy and the elastic just slips off.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you Mary and Tina for the info


----------

